# (E8400) -BEST- Air Heatsink



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

So I'm gettinga E8400, and as of yet, I'm not putting water cooling in (keyword: YET, any suggestions for a good airflow case that can be converted to Water Cooling? Will Antec 1200 work?), so I need a good heatsink.

Ideally I'd like ot OC it to 4GHz, on air, at a reasonable noise leve, but I keep reading conflicting reviews and reports, so I figure I'd come to you guys:

Which heatsink (and I guess case if you want to be an over achiever) would you recommend for my needs?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Noctua NH-C12P CPU Cooler

Read the reviews in the listing.
I have one and could not be happier with it.


----------

